
The Mission rejects SF bike share expansion - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2017/08/san-francisco-gobike-launch/532083/
======
jseliger
The wild, total absurdity of California's housing politics and crisis appears
again.

See [https://www.citylab.com/housing/2017/05/californias-legal-
as...](https://www.citylab.com/housing/2017/05/californias-legal-assault-on-
nimbys-begins/525840/) and [https://techcrunch.com/2014/04/14/sf-
housing/](https://techcrunch.com/2014/04/14/sf-housing/) for political
background on the crisis.

